# Driver gibraltar to estepona



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of a driver to pick us up at the port of Gibraltar and take us to just off the main road near Estepona? Will have about six suitcases.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

2ladies said:


> Does anyone know of a driver to pick us up at the port of Gibraltar and take us to just off the main road near Estepona? Will have about six suitcases.


this would, I think, be your safest legal bet Gibraltar Taxi Association


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> this would, I think, be your safest legal bet Gibraltar Taxi Association


But I believe that they can't cross the border!! I have a very elderly lady with me who couldn't walk across the border, never mind all the luggage!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

2ladies said:


> But I believe that they can't cross the border!! I have a very elderly lady with me who couldn't walk across the border, never mind all the luggage!!!


wow - you learn something new every day!!

are you positive?

I'd be tempted to e-mail them to check - a quick google just gave me conflicting info


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

2ladies said:


> But I believe that they can't cross the border!! I have a very elderly lady with me who couldn't walk across the border, never mind all the luggage!!!


I´m sure they can ...  They just don't like queueing!

Otherwise get a Gibraltar taxi to the border and there is a Spanish taxi rank right there by the gate.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I´m sure they can ...  They just don't like queueing!
> 
> Otherwise get a Gibraltar taxi to the border and there is a Spanish taxi rank right there by the gate.


Right next to each other? I don't think so!! How would we cope with six suitcases?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

2ladies said:


> Right next to each other? I don't think so!! How would we cope with six suitcases?


Well, I´m not sure why anyone would want to travel with six suitcases ...  but surely with your elderly relative there, people will offer to help you.

There´s another company here:

Gibraltar Airport Transport and Taxi Service

Leisure Bus can provide all your airport transfer needs to and from Gibraltar, our private minibus taxi service is available to carry individuals, families and large groups. Our prices become cost effective when carrying more than 4 passengers, making us cheaper than taking 2 taxis to your destination. However our courteous and reliable service with English speaking drivers also appeal to individuals and small groups.

Contact us today for a quotation for all your Gibraltar taxi and minibus requirements while staying in Southern Spain.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, I´m not sure why anyone would want to travel with six suitcases ...  but surely with your elderly relative there, people will offer to help you.
> 
> Well, we have all our cruise clothes, plus summer and winter clothes, medications etc. for five months in Spain!!!!
> 
> ...


---


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

2ladies said:


> ---


Well, these guys do say they will transport you from the airport to the Costa del Sol. Let us know how you get on.



> Leisure Bus can provide all your transport needs from the airport, our private minibuses are available to carry individuals, families and large groups, contact us today for a quotation for all your transportation needs while staying on the Costa del Sol.


Funny how you need more stuff as you get older isn't it - when I was younger I could put everything I needed for a month into a backback. I still have a horror of luggage though, I never travel with more than I carry, and only take clothes that match each other and can be handwashed and dried without ironing.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm.....well, when we cruise we have three formal outfits for starters!! And we like to look smart at all times. 

We go out to lovely restaurants on the Costa del Sol and everyone looks fab. Why should we be any different? Our jeans days are long gone. 

If I remember rightly, this company suggests a cab to the border and then they will assist with the luggage etc. This is not ideal - and if they don't turn up, we are well and truly stuck!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

2ladies said:


> Hmm.....well, when we cruise we have three formal outfits for starters!! And we like to look smart at all times.
> 
> We go out to lovely restaurants on the Costa del Sol and everyone looks fab. Why should we be any different? Our jeans days are long gone.
> 
> If I remember rightly, this company suggests a cab to the border and then they will assist with the luggage etc. This is not ideal - and if they don't turn up, we are well and truly stuck!!!


If they say they will help you, why don't you believe them?  They need your business as much as you need them!


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> If they say they will help you, why don't you believe them?  They need your business as much as you need them!


Well, they are unknown - just someone off the internet!! Anyway, I am trying to find someone to pick us up from the port and deliver us to our hotel direct, without nonsense, transferring luggage etc.!!

Also, many companies want money up front - and often don't turn up!! Or let you down. Unfortunately, we have been caught before. Just wondered if someone knew someone........................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, we've done our best to help (a word of thanks might be nice). Perhaps you should hire a butler/chauffeur to travel with you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, we've done our best to help (a word of thanks might be nice). Perhaps you should hire a butler/chauffeur to travel with you?


a little harsh, don't you think?

however -a proper registered, insured company - even if it doesn't come with a personal recommendation, has to be better than a personally recommended 'man with car' who is likely to be unregistered & uninsured


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Aaaaaah how the other half live. I'm away to chauffeur myself over to the fridge for a coronita and lodge them in my holey jeans to cool my legs down.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

TheHendersons said:


> Aaaaaah how the other half live. I'm away to chauffeur myself over to the fridge for a coronita and lodge them in my holey jeans to cool my legs down.


I recommend Alhambra Reserva over Coronita any day. It's tastier, stronger (much) and ta da!!! cheaper as well. Try it.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

jimenato said:


> I recommend Alhambra Reserva over Coronita any day. It's tastier, stronger (much) and ta da!!! cheaper as well. Try it.


Well, he asked about the six suitcases and I replied!! When discussions online are finished, I thank everyone. Perhaps I should just start each post with thank you, thank you and then continue. But I don't see anyone else on here doing that.

I would prefer a licensed company obviously - but due to the continuing disagreements between the two countries, a licensed company is unable to do what we require!! The lady concerned is 97 and cannot possibly be expected to travel with a rucksack - no, she is too laden with three six-packs to walk across the border - hehehehe!!

Get real all of you!! We are elderly and need to be picked up at the port of Gibraltar and delivered to our really posh apartment, complete with gorgeous indoor pool. Sorry, but some of us have worked really hard all our lives in the cold UK - not wandered off to another country and jeered at those who are now reaping the benefits of hard work in a cold clime (most of the time its colder than Spain - but not recently).

Oh well, interesting to meet y'all, but not very constructive - I do, of course, have a long list of licensed companies who can't help!! But now have another to add to the list - thanks!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

2ladies said:


> Does anyone know of a driver to pick us up at the port of Gibraltar and take us to just off the main road near Estepona? Will have about six suitcases.



When??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mayotom said:


> When??


if you know a legal licensed company which can do it, please post a link on the forum

otherwise - best keep it to PM


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, I have just rung Leisurebus and they confirmed that taxis and other private hire vehicles are not allowed to cross the border.

What you need to do is get a minibus-cab from the port to the airport, and there is a porter with a trolley who will take your luggage through customs across the border. The Leisurebus people will pick you up there and take you and all your luggage to Estepona.

If you ring the airport on 00350 200 730 26 they can put you in touch with the porter so you can book his service in advance.

If you want to book the Leisurebus, email Tony at [email protected] or call him on 0034 95 127 4004.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> OK, I have just rung Leisurebus and they confirmed that taxis and other private hire vehicles are not allowed to cross the border.
> 
> What you need to do is get a minibus-cab from the port to the airport, and there is a porter with a trolley who will take your luggage through customs across the border. The Leisurebus people will pick you up there and take you and all your luggage to Estepona.
> 
> ...


Thank you - at last, something helpful One problem left though - can we put elderly lady on trolley also?:juggle: Will certainly look into this of course.

All ridiculous when Spain needs the tourists!! When we were there a while ago, I was amused to see the new airport terminal very nice, but where was the other half?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> OK, I have just rung Leisurebus and they confirmed that taxis and other private hire vehicles are not allowed to cross the border.
> 
> What you need to do is get a minibus-cab from the port to the airport, and there is a porter with a trolley who will take your luggage through customs across the border. The Leisurebus people will pick you up there and take you and all your luggage to Estepona.
> 
> ...


that was WAY beyond the call of duty!!!

I think the 2ladies can take it from there themselves now


----------

